

Show HN: Golf Ledger – Share, Discover and Discuss All Things Golf - dsizemore
http://www.golfledger.com

======
dsizemore
Hey, everyone. I've been mostly a designer/front-end guy my whole life. I've
always wanted to build a golf community so about a year or so ago, I set out
to learn Python and Django. I finally got to a point where I knew enough to
build what I wanted and Golf Ledger is the result of my efforts. Let me know
what you think.

Thanks.

------
weexpectedthis
I've tried it out, definitely better than just using the golf reddit. Less
cruft and cleaner interface. Just needs a community.

~~~
dsizemore
Thanks for giving it a try. Definitely needs more people posting. :)

